# Recovered and learned lessons from anxiety caused marijuana triggered dpdr



## johnnyQ (Aug 12, 2010)

sorry for the bad grammar, foreigner, and some of my buttons on the keyboard dont work so...

There is nothing to fear but the fear itself.

Long story short, anxiety based on a mild ocd caused the disorder. Marijuana alleviates conscious governing of the signals in anxiety center amygdala and makes you suscetible to ddr. Woke u next day and because of my obssessive ersonality couldnt relax and obssessed whats wrong. Ten months later, im over it.

For me it was about eliminating the anxiety, basically the ocd. Ddr was a good thing for me, cause it hid my ego from the anxiety till i found the answer. bad news was that it became an ocd on its own. i read on the site of d manual that its like ure o, this, the chronic deersonalization. That was the key element. Whenever i realized i was seeing things wierdly or they look odd i would ruminate if i was going insane and bla bla bla.......

What i did.: Knew that it was all in my head. Used the ocd techniques on ddr and my rimary ocd and ure o. Treated them the same.

How : Just didnt reacted to anxiety. For examle you wake u with ddr, look at the nightstand and it looks wierd everything is wierd. Bam ... you fear something is wrong, you give amygdala a sign to search for any more information like that because you ercieved it as wrong for you, next thing you know anxiety is overwhelming cause itself can be a cause to ddr. You trained your brain wrong. Its not really about anxiety its about the fear resonse. All I had to do is the only thing anyone in the vicious circle of ocd and ddr or ddr alone based on anxiety could do, face it. Take the anxiety dont give the resonse. Stay with anxiety dont fear it. Retrain the amygdala. It took me two months of battling with a year of conditioning amygdala with the ddr and six years of varying ocd.

Many of you guys here say its about staying busy and not thinking about it. But if it is anxiety based you should listen to me. When anxiety vanishes the ddr should to. for other tyes of disorder im sorry i dont know.
I left the forum months ago but felt a duty to come and say some rec story cause theyre rare.


----------



## Linguos (Jan 12, 2012)

Could you elaborate on 'staying with the anxiety'?

Since it's an anxiety disorder it seems that merely noticing the derealization would trigger fear, therefore it would be best to distract oneself.

Although I find consistent distraction to be a lot to ask. Nevertheless I try to always remember that it's just an anxiety disorder, and the negativity is just a symptom.

But is there anything more that you're doing. Or just recognizing the anxiety for what it is?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Glad u got better!


----------

